# Marketing plans/strategies



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all,

As you may be aware I have just started a new business. (see sig!) I'm just about to put a marketing plan together and just wondered what are the chepest and best ways to get your name out there!?

Regards

LEe


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you considered SCAE membership or Cafe Culture Magazine?

The Cafe Society publishes Cafe Culture Magazine and you get a mention in the back every issue - plus you get to read the magazine too

Approx £30 per year

Social Media / Networking with Cafe Owners will be your best bet though


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info Glenn. I forgot cafe culture lists everyone in the back. I'll put out a press release soon to all the Mags and hit a few forums. I can't start too much yet until I have the branding and website sorted though. I'll be doing a massive flyer drop in the area followed by another one soon after. Can also include flyers in the local paper for not much so I'll do that to target the home user. I'm hoping to speak with a couple of the espresso machine retailers locally too, see about getting some cards by the till etc.

Lee


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Lee,

I'm in the process of getting my site seen by the world too! It's getting there slowly! I would be happy to put a link to your site in my links section. Take a look at The Coffee Bean site and let me know what you think (http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk)

all the best

Andy


----------



## C.Smith (Mar 19, 2011)

Use social media to promote your new business. Check out "Complete Tweets - Coffee and Tea" at http://www.lulu.com/content/e-book/complete-tweets-%e2%80%93-coffee-and-tea/9779397. This e-book is perfect for coffee houses who want to be on Twitter. It has a downloadable file with 365 tweets, all about coffee and tea.


----------



## Alexbloyal (Oct 16, 2019)

I would advocate getting your customers to do it for you. Everyone likes coffee right! Give them incentives to come back, like friendly service or great coffee or a quirky idea like serving things out of jam jars.

It's difficult to quantify these things, but if you're still in business 5 years later you must be doing something right.

Ive just created a forum introducing different types of loyalty I have seen in coffee shops around London. Some are pretty neat..

https://reloyal.co.uk/community/coffee-shop-loyalty/what-are-the-different-types-of-loyalty-i-can-get-with-coffee/


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Necropost alert!


----------

